# Post your 2016 cam links here !!



## misty'smom (Mar 26, 2015)

I wanted to set up and save everyone's cam links so I can just jump from one to another......I have found some looking at individual posts but it would be GREAT if we had a post just for these links like last year!!! I put all mine on an app called Puffin on my iPad and it is so easy to navigate and see all "The Mommas" at once. Last year I was so lucky and got to see so many foals being born, I've had a rough couple of months and watching these cams sure does cheer me up!!!!! I'm still missing some that I watched last year but maybe not set up yet.......Lady K is one that I got to see quite a few babies.

Anyway is this a good idea or is there a reason not to do this that maybe I missed. I actually have not been on much due to health issues??? Looking forward to "Watching" !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 27, 2015)

Here is mine! Have lots to watch so have fun  http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow


----------



## Joanne (May 9, 2015)

Here is the link to Pacific Pintos Mare Stare Cams.

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pacificpintos


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 10, 2015)

I keep forgetting to post our Cam 2 link here so wanted to get it posted! http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow2 The one I posted in a previous comment was the link to Cam 1


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 16, 2016)

I cant wait either!!! I am having some major hand surgery on Friday so I need something to do so.......come on everyone post those cams!!!!! I will watch your mares for you!!! I know it is early but I am so looking forward to foaling season!!! I stay up way too late durning foaling season but I love it!!!!!


----------

